# My Blue GSD, Kaiya at 17 months!!



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

It's been awhile....have been SO busy with my new grandson, new business, etc.....so wanted to post a pic of my girl!! (I still think she's pretty darn cute!!) :wub:

We've never gotten to see a GSD around a baby - but we're getting to experience it now!! Our other two GSD's that passed away last year came into our lives when my son was 12 and my daughter was 7 - so to experience how AMAZING these creatures are around babies is AWESOME!!

Kaiya is STILL the most rambunctious dog we've ever had - but she really takes it down several notches around baby Caleb. We still have to watch her closely - as paws and teeth sometimes get the best of her - but she is in LOVE with this little guy!!

Also...for those of you who are interested....the Facebook page I started last year called "Show Us Your BLUE German Shepherd" is now up to 266 fans!! When I found out Kaiya was a blue - I had a really hard time finding different pics of blues - so I started this page. WOW...I've now got people from all over the WORLD on it posting their pics...and it is so much FUN to see what they look like since they seem to be pretty rare!! If you'd like to "LIKE" the page go to: Show Us Your BLUE German Shepherd | Facebook


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Love the pictures. #3 is my favorite.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Love the pics! How sweet!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

She is a pretty girl


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great new about your facebook page!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

This is great! I've had a hard time finding pics of a grown up blue as well...I'm always curious to see what she's going to look like when she's older..what a beauty. I'll be liking your page


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

stevenzachsmom said:


> oh my gosh! Love the pictures. #3 is my favorite.


ditto!!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for all of your kind words...I think she's beautiful, too!! :wub:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Oh my gosh! Love the pictures. #3 is my favorite.


yes Yes and YES! <3


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

By the way...Kaiya is my smallest GSD so far...only 60 lbs. (I know she'll fill out over the upcoming years) but WOW...she packs a PUNCH!! Even though she's the smallest - she's also got more personality, drive and protectiveness than the other 2 COMBINED!! The crazy thing? Everything she does - she does to EXTREME - including the affection!! She is like having 3 GSD's in one!!! SUCH a handful - but NEVER a dull moment either!!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh--GREAT PICTURES..Beautiful dog and baby..Just brought joy to my heart...Thank you...


----------



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous pic's!! Your grandson is abolutely darling, and your dog gorgeous!! Never heard of a blue GSD, will be neat to check them out!


----------

